# Can anyone recommend any good horror games?



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

As the title says.. Just list any horror games you liked and found genuinely scary? 
I have played/know of a ****-tonne of horror games and I'm looking for something new, something that's *actually* scary.. (Please don't mention Silent Hill or Resident Evil though) :b


----------



## VirtualAntics (May 27, 2013)

Have you played House Of The Dead - Overkill - Extended Cut?

Catherine has horror elements. It's a puzzle platformer.

Demon Souls is very creepy and atmospheric.

It's a wildcard choice, but XCOM: Enemy Unknown is a blend of sci fi and horror. 

It's a turn based game that lets you control squads against a global alien invasion. You get to pick which countries to help lower their panic level. The ones you don't help might leave the council if their levels are too high, and you lose their funding for scientists and engineers.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dead Space 1 and 2.

System Shock 2.(looks decent with one or two graphic mods, like rebirth)
But the creepiness is in the atmosphere, not the graphics.

F.E.A.R 2: Project Origin.

S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Shadow of Chernobyl.

S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Call of Pripyat.

The stalker games are great. There's some bugs here and there, but mods like SOC complete and COP complete fix a lot of them and add nice graphical updates(the games look a lot better).


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Amnesia gets loads of high reviews, although I've not played it.
I can't think of any scary games myself though.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Logan X said:


> Dead Space 1 and 2.
> 
> System Shock 2.(looks decent with one or two graphic mods, like rebirth)
> But the creepiness is in the atmosphere, not the graphics.
> ...


Dead Space never really appealed to me.. :| 
I've heard the F.E.A.R games are quite crap but I'm thinking of trying them out.. I'm not a fan of FPS's which is why I've never really looked into it..
Never heard of Stalker, I might check that out 



jJoe said:


> Amnesia gets loads of high reviews, although I've not played it.
> I can't think of any scary games myself though.


Amnesia must be THE most overrated horror game out there.. :|


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

What about this?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Dead Space never really appealed to me.. :|
> I've heard the F.E.A.R games are quite crap but I'm thinking of trying them out.. I'm not a fan of FPS's which is why I've never really looked into it..
> Never heard of Stalker, I might check that out
> 
> Amnesia must be THE most overrated horror game out there.. :|


I forgot about another, Cry of Fear. It's free as well (fps).


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

零 (zero) aka 'Project Zero' aka 'Fatal Frame' series
ghosts are scary as ****.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

Logan X said:


> Dead Space 1 and 2.
> 
> System Shock 2.(looks decent with one or two graphic mods, like rebirth)
> But the creepiness is in the atmosphere, not the graphics.
> ...


Yeah sorry, but Fear just isn't that scary imo. It is a solid fps though.

As far as the OP's question, I believe the first Bioshock has horror elements, but you've already said you don't like first person shooters so...I would recommend the indie game _Amy_ which is only 2 bucks on PSN, but it's gotten **** reviews, so buy at your own risk


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Enclave said:


> Yeah sorry, but Fear just isn't that scary imo. It is a solid fps though.


Well yeah. It's not very scary but it is considered a horror themed fps which is what the op wanted(minus the fps part lol).

An old game that was great(but didn't age well) is Clive Barker's Undying.

You could also try Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth, but that plays more like Amnesia and you don't seem to like that game


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for your responses guys (not gonna quote you all) 
I have a PS2 and an Xbox 360 so recommendations for those consoles would be preferred


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

If you want something old school Clive Barker's Undying has a great storyline.

Also new game Routine looks pretty good...if they ever release it.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

FunkyMonkey said:


> What about this?


That looks pretty good actually! :yes



Lain said:


> 零 (zero) aka 'Project Zero' aka 'Fatal Frame' series
> ghosts are scary as ****.


OMG Yes!!  I have the first Fatal Frame and (aside from when I first played Slender) it's the only game that's managed to genuinely terrify me! 
I could only play it for like an hour at a time before feeling unsettled and paranoid.. :afr



The Enclave said:


> Yeah sorry, but Fear just isn't that scary imo. It is a solid fps though.
> 
> As far as the OP's question, I believe the first Bioshock has horror elements, but you've already said you don't like first person shooters so...I would recommend the indie game _Amy_ which is only 2 bucks on PSN, but it's gotten **** reviews, so buy at your own risk


I've heard very mixed reviews about F.E.A.R.. I guess I'll never know til I try it myself :b
Bioshock didn't appeal to me at all, sorry..
I played a demo of Amy.. I was really taken by it at first, but then the actual girl Amy and her relationship with your character started to annoy me.. :| Not to mention the dialogue! :doh



The Phantom Pain said:


> If you have a PS2 laying around, try hunt down a copy of Clock Tower 3. It's a short game, but it offers it's more scary than most of the so called horror games out there. It should be pretty cheap now if you can find it. You can grab the previous ones on emulators if you like. I suggest playing that one first though.
> 
> It's easily the best execution of the gameplay in the series.


Ive heard a lot of good reviews of the Clock Tower games.. I'll try find a copy of CT3 on Amazon or something..


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

voidvoid said:


> If you want something old school Clive Barker's Undying has a great storyline.


Nice. Someone remembers this great game. 

Patrick Galloway was a cool character.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Dark Seed - *http://tinyurl.com/7tj4fdn*
Clock Tower - *http://tinyurl.com/mmehb6k*
Eternal Darkness - *http://tinyurl.com/m99z2*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_Darkness:_Sanity's_Requiem


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope you like dogs.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Quite a few good choices here. I personally second System shock 2 and Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth, though only the beginning of the latter is scary then it just turns into a fps.

I'm not sure what your beef with Amnesia is, It's still the scariest Horror game I ever played, being the only game I had to intermittently stop playing because it scared me so much. Though of course this was before every manchild with a webcam starting let's playing it into bloody giblets, so if that's how you found it I can understand your frustration.

All right let me think back a bit...

*Condemned *

I'd say Rule of rose, though as I said recently somewhere else on this site I quite like it as a game, but it isn't scary in the slightest

*Eternal Darkness

Penumbera

**WhiteDay: A Labyrinth Named School*.

*Hellnight

Dino Crisis*
*
Afraid Of Monsters*

*Scratches*

*Metro 2033*

*Nightmare house* 2

*Imscared*

Edit:**** I just saw that you only have an xbox 360 and ps2.. that invalidates like half these games..


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

AlexSky said:


> Hope you like dogs.


Haunting Ground looks pretty crap and I find the character you play as reeeaallyy distracting for some strange reason.. :b










And I think Rule of Rose was banned.. (In my country at least.. :|)



Estillum said:


> I'm not sure what your beef with Amnesia is, It's still the scariest Horror game I ever played, being the only game I had to intermittently stop playing because it scared me so much. Though of course this was before every manchild with a webcam starting let's playing it into bloody giblets, so if that's how you found it I can understand your frustration.
> 
> All right let me think back a bit...
> 
> ...


I don't have "beef" with Amnesia.. :lol It just doesn't appeal to me.. Same with Penumbera..

Condemned is awesome! One of my favorite horrors :yes Maybe i should get Condemned 2: Bloodshot?










I haven't heard of some of the others.. Dino Crisis isn't a horror though..
OMFG! White Day looks amazing! I heard most people couldn't complete it cause it was just too scary!  Apparently you have to have a specific Korean computer to play it though..


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I don't have "beef" with Amnesia.. :lol It just doesn't appeal to me.. Same with Penumbera..
> 
> Condemned is awesome! One of my favorite horrors :yes Maybe i should get Condemned 2: Bloodshot?
> 
> ...


I've heard good things about condemned 2, but being console exclusive I've never played it and thus wouldn't know... Also I managed to run Whiteday fine on my pc when I played it, but if you wish to play it I think you might have to change the system local to korean, but I don't rememberer..


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Estillum said:


> I've heard good things about condemned 2, but being console exclusive I've never played it and thus wouldn't know... Also I managed to run Whiteday fine on my pc when I played it, but if you wish to play it I think you might have to change the system local to korean, but I don't rememberer..


Yeah I loved the first Condemned so it might be worth getting the second one 

Really? Is Whiteday as good as I've heard it is? :b (I knew it was something to do with making it compatible with Korean-ness)


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Yeah I loved the first Condemned so it might be worth getting the second one
> 
> Really? Is Whiteday as good as I've heard it is? :b (I knew it was something to do with making it compatible with Korean-ness)


Depending on why you don't like amnesia you might not like it, I've often heard it cited as like a korean version of it since the game play is quite similar. First Person perspective, puzzles, no combat, hiding from enemies ect. 
I remember quite liking it though, and I'm fairly sure the tpb version comes with applocal so you don't have to change your whole computers local so it sould be fairly easy to run that way if you wish to try it.


----------



## VirtualAntics (May 27, 2013)

Some titles off the XBL indie games store:

Saturn 9.





White Noise Online.





Decay part 1 and 2.





Soul.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

VirtualAntics said:


> Some titles off the XBL indie games store:
> 
> Saturn 9.
> 
> ...


Saturn 9 looks quite good :yes
I have White Noise: A Tale of Horror and White Noise Online..
I have all 4 parts of Decay.. They're amazing 
I don't like Soul :|


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Haunting Ground looks pretty crap and I find the character you play as reeeaallyy distracting for some strange reason.. :b


Oh my god, you did not just call HG CRAP! 
Fiona and Hewie are the best!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

AlexSky said:


> Oh my god, you did not just call HG CRAP!
> Fiona and Hewie are the best!


Yes, I did :kma
I watched Pyschadelicsnake's walkthrough of it and found it quite dull.. :|
Capcom just basically ran out of ideas, modified Jill Valentine, gave her an English accent and way too much chest detail and threw her into a different game.. You just run round a castle getting stalked by some fat ****ing troll guy.. :stu



















You see? :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I know someone will have mentioned this already but Amnesia is awesome. It's the only game that is too scary I can't play it for more than like... 10 minute intervals and still haven't completed it yet


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Yes, I did :kma
> I watched Pyschadelicsnake's walkthrough of it and found it quite dull.. :|
> Capcom just basically ran out of ideas, modified Jill Valentine, gave her an English accent and way too much chest detail and threw her into a different game.. You just run round a castle getting stalked by some fat ****ing troll guy.. :stu
> 
> ...


I agree on the chest thing, but from what little I saw I think the fear came from the implication of rape, but I guess that doesn't work very well, especially since the game was a bit perverted as expected.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I know someone will have mentioned this already but Amnesia is awesome. It's the only game that is too scary I can't play it for more than like... 10 minute intervals and still haven't completed it yet


Yes every single newbie to survival horror has already mentioned Amnesia.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> I agree on the chest thing, but from what little I saw I think the fear came from the implication of rape, but I guess that doesn't work very well, especially since the game was a bit perverted as expected.


I know man! I can't take a horror game seriously when your character's tits never stop jiggling! :b



Dissonance said:


> Yes every single newbie to survival horror has already mentioned Amnesia.


:haha True..
I just don't understand the hype for it.. :stu
Do you know any good ones that haven't already been mentioned?


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I know man! I can't take a horror game seriously when your character's tits never stop jiggling! :b
> 
> :haha True..
> I just don't understand the hype for it.. :stu
> Do you know any good ones that haven't already been mentioned?


No everyone has already mentioned some pretty good ones, though there is Siren series, I have other games that probably count as horror but aren't about scary monsters, but more about internal struggles, or puzzle games. I remember posting a list of horror games in another thread, so then there's this:

http://images.wikia.com/vsrecommendedgames/images/1/16/Horror_2012.jpg

From that list I can say I enjoyed:
Nanashi No Game
Theresia
and Yume Nikki

Everything else everyone has already mentioned it.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Yes, I did :kma
> I watched Pyschadelicsnake's walkthrough of it and found it quite dull.. :|


Because watching a survival horror game being mocked and parodied by an LPer (trying to crack a joke every single minute) is the same as playing it for yourself. :roll



ItsEasierToRun said:


> Capcom just basically ran out of ideas, modified Jill Valentine, gave her an English accent and way too much chest detail and threw her into a different game.. You just run round a castle getting stalked by some fat ****ing troll guy.. :stu


Haunting Ground came out in 2005, Resident Evil 5 came out in 2009. If anything, Fiona is the original blonde-haired ponytail. You may argue that her face looks a lot like Jill's from REmake, but seriously, who cares...

Plus there's multiple stalkers in the game, dog mechanics, a fear and panic system, etc.



Dissonance said:


> I agree on the chest thing, but from what little I saw I think the fear came from the implication of rape, but I guess that doesn't work very well, especially since the game was a bit perverted as expected.


I admit, the game can be perverted at times, but rape is never mentioned in-game, and the motives of the stalkers aren't that. The closest thing to rape is a man wanting to be reborn using Fiona's body.

Debilitas, the troll-like character, has the mind of an innocent child so he wants to play with Fiona because he believes she's a big doll, not because he wants to rape her.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

What about Metro: 2033 and Metro: Last light?

They look like horror games, kind of. I didn't play them yet though.

Also, Resident Evil remake on gamecube is bad ***. It's the last good RE game IMO. Well worth the try.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Siren for PS2






Echo Night Beyond






For ones that haven't really been mentioned yet.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

Logan X said:


> Also, Resident Evil remake on gamecube is bad ***. It's the last good RE game IMO. Well worth the try.


So basically any RE game that came out after 2002 isn't "good"?

There's Resident Evil 4, 5, 6, Revelations, both Outbreak games and the Chronicles series to consider.

Although I admit, there's no way I can defend Operation Raccoon City.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

AlexSky said:


> Because watching a survival horror game being mocked and parodied by an LPer (trying to crack a joke every single minute) is the same as playing it for yourself. :roll
> 
> Haunting Ground came out in 2005, Resident Evil 5 came out in 2009. If anything, Fiona is the original blonde-haired ponytail. You may argue that her face looks a lot like Jill's from REmake, but seriously, who cares...


I wasn't defending Snake! Honestly I think he's a bit of a **** these days.. The concept of Haunting ground just doesn't appeal to me.. :|

Yes, I actually noticed that myself!  Maybe I only thought that cause Jill Valentine is the more famous character.. :stu



IcoRules said:


> Siren for PS2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking of checking out the Siren series.. :yes



AlexSky said:


> So basically any RE game that came out after 2002 isn't "good"?
> 
> There's Resident Evil 4, 5, 6, Revelations, both Outbreak games and the Chronicles series to consider.
> 
> Although I admit, there's no way I can defend Operation Raccoon City.


Resi 4 is considered the last "surival horror" Resident Evil game.. I loved Resi 5 for the amazing combat/melee system, but it wasn't horror.. 
I think Wesker's death at the end of Resi 5 should've been the perfect end for the frachise.. I was disappointed that they're still continuing the story.. :doh 
I havent yet played any of the spin-offs like 'Outbreak' and 'Umbrella Chronicles'.. I thought 'Revelations' looked quite good actually but I haven't yet bought it.. :b
Also, I like to pretend Operation Raccoon City doesn't exist! :lol


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

It depends on what kind of horror you're into I guess.
Give us some good examples, maybe your top 5 horror games of all time.

Do you care about stories in horror games? Slender and Left 4 Dead are not very story-driven horror games, whereas Silent Hill and Rule of Rose have deep, complex narratives.

Is "scariness" mandatory? For example, Catherine and Rule of Rose are horror, and are great games (imo), but they're not actually "scary". They're more psychological and surreal than scary.










Zero Escape: 999 is a game I found frightening at times, even if it barely counts as a "horror" game. There's no jump scares, no monsters, no zombies, just 9 humans facing the threat of death. You're trapped on a sinking boat with a bomb in your stomach, and you're forced to play a deadly survival game. But I genuinely felt connected with the characters and felt a lurking sense of dread.










In my opinion, there's two general types of horror. There's the "boo!" (jump scare) horror where you're afraid of something temporarily jumping out at you.

Then there's "atmospheric" horror, created more by the world you're exploring, as well as feelings of dread and terror (which 999 has). Of course, some games have both types and it isn't fair to force a game solely into one category.

If you're open-minded to more atmospheric horror games, then I could recommend 999, Parasite Eve, Rule of Rose, Clock Tower, The Path, Fragile Dreams, the Alice series.

Also, I highly recommend getting a gaming PC and trying out emulation. If a game such as Rule of Rose is difficult to obtain, you can easily download the PS2 game online and play it on a PS2 emulator.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

AlexSky said:


> It depends on what kind of horror you're into I guess.
> Give us some good examples, maybe your top 5 horror games of all time.


I'm not sure I could list a top 5.. I like the jump-scare kind and atmospheric..
Obviously my favorite kind is where they blend both together 
These are some horror games I really like:

Condemned: Criminal Origins









Fatal Frame (Project Zero) series









Slender (When it first came out, before all the rip-offs and adaptations)

Silent Hill 4 (Yes, 4 was my favorite )









Resident Evil 3: Nemesis 









Resident Evil 4









Although it was really short, I enjoyed the Jeff the Killer game :b

Ooh and the Decay series!









I'm not so much a fan of horror games where you have to do a ****-tonne of backtracking like Silent Hill 2 and 3..


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

Has anyone played that steam game? Its a retro looking sidescroller with the protagonist being a man in a face mask covering his mouth. Someone recommended it but I cant remember its name.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

AlexSky said:


> So basically any RE game that came out after 2002 isn't "good"?
> 
> There's Resident Evil 4, 5, 6, Revelations, both Outbreak games and the Chronicles series to consider.
> 
> Although I admit, there's no way I can defend Operation Raccoon City.


You know It's just a matter of personal taste, right? Just like some guy who likes ketchup in his burger and another guy prefers mustard instead? But yeah, i didn't enjoy any RE after the remake on GameCube. RE4 had a decent feel to it though(got boring, but i did finish it) and RE: Revelations does looks okay. I'll try it out once i'm done with Dead Space 3.


----------



## Mussolini (Jun 5, 2013)

Silent Hill and Resident Evil works...


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I made a thread about survival horror a while back and some people here recommended Amnesia: The Dark Descent and System Shock 2. Two really good finds that are somewhat under the radar.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

always starting over said:


> I made a thread about survival horror a while back and some people here recommended Amnesia: The Dark Descent and System Shock 2. Two really good finds that are somewhat under the radar.


Lol, Amnesia has been mentioned so many times already and is the most popular PC horror game ever made. "Under the radar" my ***

OP, I don't know if you're interested in story-driven horror at all, but if that's the case - have you given Deadlight a try?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Earl of Lemongrab said:


> OP, I don't know if you're interested in story-driven horror at all, but if that's the case - have you given Deadlight a try?


No I haven't.. Isn't it an arcade game for the 360? :b


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> No I haven't.. Isn't it an arcade game for the 360? :b


Yep, it's a sidescrolling zombie survival horror platformer for Xbox and PC. Unfortunately it's not scary, but it's worth playing for the atmosphere/visuals - and if you were interested in LIMBO, this game is pretty similar. It's like LIMBO with zombies.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been playing _Academy of Hope and High School Students of Despair _for PSP (also on PC using the PPSSPP emulator)_. 
_It just got translated into English a month ago. 
It's a mystery thriller game with horror elements (so it's not scary or anything, but expect lots and lots of murder and dread). I'm loving it so far. Basically, a group of high schoolers are kidnapped and trapped into an academy where they must kill another student without anyone knowing to escape.

The art direction is extremely stylized, resembling anime 2D paper cutouts. Also, blood is pink instead of red... I have no idea.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Also, the fans recently released a patch for it, which fixes a ton of bugs and adds removed content to the game.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I know some sites to find some horror games yourself if you're so inclined, I usually use them when I need a new horror game, that or I google some variant of "top scariest games of all time"

http://vsrecommendedgames.wikia.com/wiki/Scary_Horror_%26_Mind****
Replace asterisks with a four letter explicative that starts with F or it wont work.

http://www.dreamdawn.com/sh/list.php?posted=true&sort=score


----------

